
Web Components with Mozilla’s Brick and X-Tag - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/03/custom-elements-for-custom-applications-web-components-with-mozillas-brick-and-x-tag/
======
tyleregeto
Looks really great, Polymer has always felt a little heavy to me. Brick seems
like it would fit in my workflow better. Web components are going to be
revolutionary for the web, I can't wait until we can start leveraging them.

I don't see any mention of browser support?

~~~
ebidel
Can you explain why it feels heavy? I would love to know more.

Polymer's entire stack is a la carte:

* platform.js - polyfills if you just want to use vanilla web component apis, today

* polymer.js - build declarative custom elements that use data-binding, touch, property observation, inheritance

* elements (ui/non-ui) - if you don't want to write any code at all :)

Sugaring libraries like Brick and Polymer that sit on top of the native web
component APIs will, of course, be opinionated and do things a bit
differently. However, the workflow for consuming components will be similar
across the board. Something like `bower install brick-carousel polymer-tabs`.
Then use the elements in your pages.

------
yeukhon
Also see intern presentation from Leo last summer.
[https://air.mozilla.org/intern-presentations-
zhang/](https://air.mozilla.org/intern-presentations-zhang/)

------
aravindet
How does this compare with the Polymer project?

~~~
codepo8-hn
X-Tag leverages the joint polyfill Google is the general maintainer of
(Mozilla contribute code to it). It's the same one at the base of the Polymer
stack.

Polymer, in comparison to Brick has a much more ambitious approach to being
the framework to build apps with instead of aiding the creation of apps.
Comparable with Dojo or .NET instead of jQuery.

~~~
spankalee
I don't think that's really true about Polymer. It's still just a framework
for creating custom elements. What features are you thinking of to compare to
Dojo?

The big difference that I see is the template binding portion of Polymer which
allows you to define an elements markup with data-binding template sort of
like Angular.

~~~
codepo8-hn
Yes, very true. I was a bit fast answering this earlier. So far, there are no
data-bindings in Brick.

------
mkelley82
The Polymer project from Google is something I've been following and I feel
like it holds a lot of potential... Why hasn't it gained traction? Web
components seem to be a great vision of the future of web design/development.

------
polskibus
The code samples and component lifecycle remind me of reactjs (by Facebook).
Can anyone comment on similarities and differences?

